# Formular als Applet oder HTML



## der_guenn (10. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

meine Frage ist allgemeiner Natur. Nehmen wir mal an ich will ein Webprojekt erzeugen. Das Ganze sollte eine Formularoberfläche haben in dem ich nicht nur Werte in Testfelder eintrage oder Checkboxes anklicke sondern auch Schieberegler betätige.
Im Hintergrund sollen die eingegebenen Daten verarbeitet werden und unter anderem in eine Datenbank geschrieben werden.

Meine Frage ist wie würdet ihr hier rangehen. Ich dachte dabei an JavaBean welche auf dem Server laufen und JavaApplets für die grafische Oberfläche (Formular).
Ich würde so wenig wie möglich mit html zu tun haben, also Formular sollte schon komplett als Javacode vorliegen und in eingebunden werden.

Lieben Gruß und Danke für möglich Anregungen


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (10. Nov 2010)

Also wenn du in der HTML-Spezifikation einen Schieberegler findest, dann sag mir bitte Bescheid. Denn meines Wissens nach hat HTML sowas nicht.

Sprich es bleibt nur die Möglichkeit für dein Problem eine JEE Client-Server Anwendung zu schreiben. Sprich du hast ein richtig smartes Java-Programm für die Clients und die senden ihre Daten an den Server, der dann die Sachen verarbeitet, abspeichert und die Ergebnisse zurück schickt. Mit der Lösung brauchst dich garnicht mit HTML rumschlagen 



> Ich würde so wenig wie möglich mit html zu tun haben, also Formular sollte schon komplett als Javacode vorliegen und in eingebunden werden.



Grüße Eistee


----------



## fastjack (10. Nov 2010)

Ganz simpel, ohne Frameworks und so, würde ich folgendes machen : Ein Java-Objekt machen, das die Formulardaten hält. Dann ein Servlet, das das Formular anzeigt und ein weiteres, das die eingebenen Daten verarbeitet (validieren und co.). Dort wird dann das "Formularobjekt" entsprechend verarbeitet.
Das HTML-Formular würde ich trotzdem als Template ablegen und dann im Servlet laden und entsprechend füllen.
Interessant sind auch die Apache-Commons BeanUtils. Dort gibt es Beispiele, wie Du halbwegs generische Formulare aus JavaBeans erzeugen kannst.
Natürlich gibt es auch viele Framework, mit denen Du alles viel einfacher und viel besser machen kannst


----------



## ARadauer (10. Nov 2010)

> Dann ein Servlet, das das Formular anzeigt und ein weiteres


mhn du würdest im servlet html erzeugen? nicht dein ernst oder?



> Ich würde so wenig wie möglich mit html zu tun haben, also Formular sollte schon komplett als Javacode vorliegen und in eingebunden werden.


das hört sich sehr nach gwt oder einem Applet an.

Ich bin aber ehrlich der Meinung, wenn man fürs web arbeitet, soll man seine Augen nicht vor html/js/css verschließen. Es gibt sehr viele Komponenten orientierte Framworks tapestry, jsf, wicket.. aber man kommt doch immer mit html ähnlichen templates in berührung...

slider für html? da würd ich jquery ui verwenden:
jQuery UI - Slider Demos & Documentation


----------



## Eldorado (10. Nov 2010)

oder mit HTML 5

HTML 5 Slider Bar Tutorial


----------



## fastjack (10. Nov 2010)

@ARadauer irgendwo habe ich doch extra erwähnt Templates zu nutzen, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Ich habe das so verstanden, da er allgemein wissen wollte, wie man da vorgehen kann (aus dem Titel). Und allgemein kann man es nun mal auch so machen  Das es dazu Frameworks gibt, habe ich auch geschrieben, nur das ist dann eben nicht mehr allgemein.


----------



## der_guenn (10. Nov 2010)

Danke für die Antworten, ich denke das Ganze werde ich als Applet erstellen. GWT kannte ich vorher nicht, klingt aber interessant und auf jeden Fall Blick wert.


----------

